

Can someone explain the Apple WiFi thing. Why would it ever contact apple.com - kentf
http://kent.io/post/31896999015/why-does-apple-contact-itself-when-connecting-to-wifi

======
joshschreuder
As discussed here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4546039>

iOS loads <http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html> automatically upon
associating with a wifi AP. This is done to test whether you are on a captive
network (like a lot of wireless hotspots) that requires you to login to the
network first before the internet works.

------
lazugod
By pinging their own website, Apple can determine whether an Internet
connection is truly available. Some WiFi providers at hotels, airports and
such block access until users have paid or signed on.

